# Jimmy! Pic heavy



## Rawisbest (Oct 7, 2012)

Jimmy will be 11 in May, he is a tripawd (RTA August 2012) - made full recovery and loving life! Soon to me joined by Midge, yellow female bitch in profile photo (in four weeks time).
Jimmy is raw fed since August 2012 and got his pre castration shine back- I am convinced it has aided his recovery and he has more energy now than before his accident. Wish I had changed his diet years ago.


























































Clean teeth


----------



## Rawisbest (Oct 7, 2012)

Sad that so many people looked and no one liked my doggy- ah well, I love him, three legs n all


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just a hint, not many people look in the photo galleries, post them in dog chat in future!

I love Jimmy, he brightens up my FB!


----------



## Rawisbest (Oct 7, 2012)

Awww that's nice! :biggrin:


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

he is beautiful


----------



## rsenpai (Feb 22, 2013)

Rawisbest said:


> Sad that so many people looked and no one liked my doggy- ah well, I love him, three legs n all


He's a nice looking dog, i'll give ya that. And good for him! going on 11 years


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Awwwwww, hes adorable!! 

Bless, its amazing how they bounce back from these things. Handsome boy!


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

He's gorgeous, love him x


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

And I agree, you'll get more feedback on Dog Chat!x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Gorgeous gorgeous dog


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

He is gorgeous, and as a raw feeder I have no doubt that his diet did him the world of good.

I have an 8 year old Newf who had leg problems from when he was 5/6 months old. He ended up having an op, but carried on limping, and his hips cracked with every step he took. By they age of 2 I was thinking we would have to have him pts as he could hardly move, we had to lift him outside just so he could go to the toilet. He was miserable and I felt so sorry for him. Then we changed to a raw diet, and within 2 months he had changed no end, he was getting up and going into the garden, he would even potter after a ball! By the time he had been on the raw diet 6 months he was running around the garden and his hips had stopped clicking. Now you wouldn't believe he had ever had a problem! He runs around more than he did when he was 10 weeks old!! Last summer we took him on holiday up to Yorkshire with us, so he did lots of walking... He wasn't bothered one bit! A raw diet saved his life.


----------



## Doodler (May 20, 2012)

Bless you for not giving up,lovely Dog and looks very happy!

eddie


----------



## Jessy Paws (Mar 20, 2013)

What lovely photos and he is such a handsome boy and looking so good for his age <3


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

What lovely photos of a lovely dog,Jimmy looks as if he's really enjoying himself.


----------



## Rawisbest (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you for all your lovely comments! I will need to post some of his new friend Midge- 9 week old female yellow lab! Here's one as a taster


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Gorgeous boy, and such wonderful condition! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

He's such a great looking boy! I love the pictures of him playing in the snow, thanks for sharing!

Also, Midge is adorable and the picture of them together is so precious! They look like they get along so well! I can't wait to see more of them


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Impressively clean teeth for a dog that age


----------



## Rawisbest (Oct 7, 2012)

Jimmy has been raw fed since last August and Midge had her first raw meal the day she arrived home at 8 weeks- she is thriving on it. Jimmy keeps his teeth clean on meaty lamb ribs


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

Gorgeous & love the names


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Once again, they look so sweet together! Thanks for showing us more pictures!

How much more expensive is raw food for you?


----------



## Jomarty (Apr 20, 2013)

Aww what a cutie :smile5:


----------



## Rawisbest (Oct 7, 2012)

Shiny said:


> Once again, they look so sweet together! Thanks for showing us more pictures!
> 
> How much more expensive is raw food for you?


It costs me around £1.60 a day to feed Jimmy and Midge- that's about 1800g between them- it costs me a lot less to feed raw but probably more if it was a cheap low quality kibble.
I also have no vet bills because there are no health problems!
I have a facebook group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/arawstartexplained/

xx


----------



## shefloats (Apr 20, 2013)

Awwww...he's so handsome <3


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

He is adorable! Great to see he is so full of life too and happy. x


----------



## AprilGarcia (May 8, 2013)

I didn't noticed that your dog really has three legs, He looked as fine as a normal dog. Well he seems not to regret of that tragedy..why should you be. Just play along with him.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Aww what a gorgeous pair of pups you have Anna. Xx


----------



## basildawg (May 8, 2013)

I have a tripawd too  
He looks lovely and what lovely white teeth


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Very nice , Jimmy looks to be enjoying life and Midge is so cute.


----------



## whitneyulloa (May 18, 2013)

This dog is very cute and I liked it very much.


----------



## CockerLover (May 9, 2013)

Absoloutley stunning dog, i am in love, he has so many characteristics! beautiful colour, beautiful face and i have no words to describe how i feel! :001_tt1: :001_wub:


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

CockerLover said:


> Absoloutley stunning dog, i am in love, he has so many characteristics! beautiful colour, beautiful face and i have no words to describe how i feel! :001_tt1: :001_wub:


Wizny Me, honest ! :biggrin5:


----------



## makem mal (May 23, 2013)

Glad to see he has bounced back and enjoying his life to the full, top pics too.


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

He is amazing! Thanks for the pics


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

Jimmy and Midge seems to know when they're in front of a camera. Jimmy always look so kind and gentle. I wish for him a very long happy life


----------



## Rawisbest (Oct 7, 2012)

A couple of newish ones! Midge is now 18 weeks old!


----------

